# Rearranging your room/furniture



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 20, 2020)

It’s been too quiet in here, so here’s a possible discussion topic! 

What do people here do about rearranging furniture in your room/apartment/etc? Constantly changing? Fiddle with the location of one thing at a time? Never change it? :O

I used to have a sheet of graph paper with to-scale cutouts of my bedroom furniture so that I could model possible layouts before I went through all the trouble of moving everything. It would reaaaally help me in my current apartment, haha, but it sounds like a lot of work. 

Currently I’m trying to find a new (temporary) place for my desk and rearranging furniture is on my mind! Does anyone else think about this :O


----------



## storm (Oct 21, 2020)

basically never change unless it is suddenly needed! I get grumpy about changing things in my space and it tends to overstimulate me pretty easy, so even moving a small piece of furniture around can be a Process 

that graph paper with cutouts sounds so organized tho! extremely impressive


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 22, 2020)

I generally only have one room in which I don't own the furniture so I don't really get to. But otherwise I don't think I'd see a need to unless I bought some new furniture or something. At my parents' we move stuff around at Christmas to make room for the tree, and sometimes we use it as an opportunity to rearrange when we put the tree away.

But yeah if I have an arrangement of the room that works I wouldn't want to expend the effort to change anything.


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2020)

I do enjoy changing my room arrangement when I get bored of it, probably every couple years or so when I lived with my parents. Since I have a roommate in my current apartment I don't have as many options now; the last time I moved my furniture was a couple months ago to get better lighting at my desk for my streaming setup, but I probably won't move anything else until I move out of here.

That said, my housemates are all very invested in our living space and we have collectively rearranged our living room quite a few times trying to find the right vibe, so to speak.


----------

